

Uberzet : The First File-Sharing Network built on Dropbox - uberzet
http://uberzet.com/?src=hn

======
mukyu
I seem to recall there being an HN post about people doing this same concept
and they just ended up with their accounts being unable to share files.

~~~
uberzet
Hm - not sure I recall that. I went through a fairly intense app verification
process with Dropbox though - so I'm sure that won't happen.

~~~
mukyu
Dropship is what I was thinking of. Here is one of the hn posts about it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2482712>

------
anigbrowl
I like the basic concept, but I am not going to give you access to my _entire_
Dropbox; why not a subfolder therein?

~~~
uberzet
In-fact you're only giving access to the Public folder. The idea being that if
you're willing to share it publicly ... well you're willing share it publicly
: )

In any case, it's obvious that I haven't communicated that clearly enough.
Thank you for the feedback : )

------
arkitaip
Unless this has a file search/discovery feature I don't see point.

~~~
uberzet
Thanks for the feedback. Obviously I am not communicating what uberzet is
clearly enough.

You can do a keyword search. Also you can view popular files on uberzet.
Finally you can ask uberzet to show you a random file.

